# Nursery/ Pre schools



## Pretty Flower (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just wondering are there any Nursery Schools / Pre schools in the Paphos area? Do they have them? Or are they attached to the local schools?

I dont need one for myself but I am a Nursery Nurse and just havent really heard much about them.

Anyone know?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pretty Flower said:


> I was just wondering are there any Nursery Schools / Pre schools in the Paphos area? Do they have them? Or are they attached to the local schools?
> 
> I dont need one for myself but I am a Nursery Nurse and just havent really heard much about them.
> 
> Anyone know?


There are quite a lot of nursery schools/kindergartens in and around Paphos.
I don't know how many of them are english run though or whether any of the Greek run ones employ British staff.
Some schools such as the international school also have nurseries attached.

Regards Veronica


----------

